# Nothing is impossible to a willing heart?



## beatingxhearts

Hello everyone!

I was wondering if anyone could help me translate this to Latin? 

" Nothing is impossible to a willing heart"

Thank you


----------



## Cagey

My try:

_cordi volenti nihil est quod fieri non potest_. 

For a willing [wishing] heart, there is nothing that cannot be done.

Or, more conventionally:

_corde volenti, nihil est quod fieri non potest_. 

When the heart is willing [=wishes], there is nothing that cannot be done.


----------



## Peano

I think _impossibilis _is fine Latin:

_Nihil impossíbile, cordi volenti_.


----------



## lacrimae

I  agree with Cagey but I would put the subjonctive "possit" to highligth the consecutive value.

Corde volenti, nihil (est) quod fieri non possit.

I agree also with  Peano's proposal, although possibile is less classic.

Other proposal 
Corde volenti,omnia facienda sunt .


----------



## beatingxhearts

Thank you all for your help!

I appreciate it so much


----------



## Peano

Yes, indeed the only citation with _possibilis _in my small book of _latina dicta_, is a postclassical one:
_Omnia possibilia sunt credenti_. Bible (_Marc_. 9.22).
= All things are possible to a believer. (Note the similarity with _beatingxhearts_ sentence)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

_Impossibilis_ is also used by Quintilius , but chiefly found in post-Augustus writers ( see here ) . that given, I prefer Cagey's translation that sounds more latin to me ( just an opinion ! ), but would rather opt for the subjunctive as Lacrimae suggests. Phrases as _Sunt qui_, _nemo est qui_, _est quod _and _nihil est quod_ are generally followed by the subjunctive_. _So I agree with his translation : _Corde volenti  nihil  quod fieri non possit._
With the ablative absolute :  _Corde volente,  nihil  quod fieri non possit._
( present participles take an -e in the ablative ) .


----------

